# Found Paddle on Bridges



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

White werner sidekick with a black bentshaft


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Is it a red and white raft paddle that says RMA on it? That's mine.


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

black shaft... white blade... AT... No name


----------

